# Luftdämpfer Norco Atomik ´08 und´09



## Deleted 25931 (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

hat wer Ahnung oder Erfahrung welche Luftdämpfer generell in einen Atomik Rahmen der Baujahre 08 und 09 passen?  Oder auch nicht passen. Bzgl. Platzgründen, Ventilanordnung etc. .

gruß


----------

